
Ask HN: What team password managers do you use? - bell0x07
What are good password managers for teams larger than 100 people, with ability to share passwords between a couple of users?
======
kody
I use LastPass for about 20 people. It's easy to administrate and totally
eliminated our bad password habits. The biggest benefits for us were shared
folders, groups, and how easy it is to install on any browser or mobile
device.

------
Bl4ckb0ne
I use keepass[1]. A team key is hosted on a shared drive and we have a team
password.

[1]: [https://keepass.info/index.html](https://keepass.info/index.html)

------
jrowley
Passphrase in phabricator. No browser integration but it works for us.

------
richardknop
I don't use password managers. Don't trust any of them.

------
coopr
I love 1Password - though my team is less than 100 people.

